# Vertical Scroll Gallery



## Sean McCormack (Feb 20, 2008)

Now that I've ironed out the menu kinks and depersonalised it, I'd like to announce something to keep my 3rd party developer badge shiney: an updated gallery!







VScroll is a simple 1 page gallery with menu support. 

On the left is the ID Plate, a 5 item menu, the Collection description and contact email/link. On the right are the photos in a scrollable from.

Notes: The ID plate should be 3''px wide for best results, but there is a logo height and width control to help if it's bigger. 
While I have dotted borders around the menu and the scroll area, you can hide these by making the border colour the same as the background. 
You can add a photo border with selectable size and colour. 
Most of the colours can be changed. 
The Add Copyright Watermark tickbox does work, but you''ll need to click the Quality control to force a refresh. This is the same in the Lightroom HTML gallery.  
The Scroll CSS uses a code that is not supported in all browsers. It does tend to break gracefully, by ignoring the code and allowing you to scroll the page instead. 

Bug/Features can be sent via Paypal.. 

More...


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 21, 2008)

At noone really cares :{


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe just busy with other stuff. I know us Mods are!

Give it a bit of time.


Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 21, 2008)

Sean McCormack said:


> At noone really cares :{



I had a quick look Sean and think the layout is really good. Does it work? Could web bunny like me use something like this with Matthews selection galleries as a website?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 21, 2008)

Sean McCormack said:


> At noone really cares :{



Not true. Not true at all. Just busy. I've been gliding through Posts trying to find certain undesirable elements lately. Your gallery does look nice, though, but truth be told, I'm not at the gallery stage just yet. Still working on other bits in Lightroom.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Feb 21, 2008)

Scrolls nicely on Firefox Sean. Thanks for the updated version.


----------



## Richard Earney (Feb 21, 2008)

Sean McCormack said:


> At noone really cares :{



Only just seen it in the RSS feed!!! Which may be another problem. It does seem to be a bit sporadic!

See you next week!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice plug for the forum on the blog post too!   

Looks good - I keep meaning to finish my website and get some galleries up there, so you've made your way on the shortlist!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 21, 2008)

I still care!  I still really like this approach, though I still want to see this as a thumbnail filmstrip with a large image alongside (or above, in the case of the horizontal scroll).

I'm still working on gallery mockups myself, now using mogrify's ability to export by pixel area rather than linear dimension.  As you may recall, I've been begging for that ability for over a year...

Now I can do it on export, but not yet through Web, so I'm trying to develop a tool to automatically build a web gallery from two directories of exports (thumbs and larger images).  It's inelegant because I need to run Export twice on the same selection, and I can't preview it or easily edit any of the other gallery text, but it's a start...  Maybe I really need to learn to write web galleries.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks folks :blush:

Mark, You'll find out about all the fun then. If you have even a basic grip on CSS, it's easy.

The gallery type you need requires a preload, and I couldn't get it working in XSLT. I might come back and look at it next month.


----------

